# General > Pets Corner >  Meow or Woof

## Invisible

Here is one to split the orgers - Cats or Dogs which do you prefer as pets (not to eat  :: )?

Dogs get my vote, lovely companions. Every cat ive been in contact with has scratched me. ::

----------


## Liz

Love them both! :Grin:

----------


## Connor.

Cats > Dogs it's a scientific fact.

----------


## evelyn

I'm with Liz on this.
evelyn

----------


## changilass

Dogs everytime.  

Cats sit on your knee looking like butter wouldn't melt whilst sticking the claw in - they are evil wee critters that dig up my  flower beds and crap in them, dirty critters.

I can think of other reasons but that will do for now.

----------


## Invisible

> Cats > Dogs it's a scientific fact.


you take your extremist ideas elsewhere lol  ::  - muhahaha
p.s. this is not a dig at Cat lover, just a progression from a facebook quote.

----------


## Phill

Cats wi' lashings of HP sauce. :: 
Oh, not to eat!

Dogs then, definitely dogs.

----------


## Geo

Dogs have owners, cats have servants.  :Smile: 

I like them both but unlikely to get another cat due to the amount we have lost to the road over the years.

----------


## NLP

Have both, can't say I prefer one over the other.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I like both cats and dogs. I have 2 cats, but have always had dogs in the past.  :Smile:  

The thing i like about cats - They always like a cuddle. 

The thing i like about dogs - Taking them for walks. Get me oot the hoose!

----------


## Venture

It has to be dogs.  Moira's signature on the org says it all.   :Wink:

----------


## tonkatojo

I'm with Changi on this one I second her emotions. :Wink:  the record was brilliant as well. Smokey Robinson I think LOL.

----------


## cuddlepop

I'm a doggy person much more fun to have around. :Grin: 

Shelly, you should meet our wee collie she acts just like a cat cuddled up beside you on the sofa wanting here ears stroked,we're waiting for the day she starts purring. ::

----------


## Joefitz

The Egyptians worshipped Bastet, the Cat Goddess, and look what happened to them!!!

----------


## Fran

I love both, always used to have one of each. Cant be without my dog, a great companion and keeps my back warm as he lies next to me!!

----------


## teenybash

So hard to chose that I can't. I love cats for their independant ways and dogs for their kindness in being trusted friends.
Nope can't chose as I love both my cats and three doggies............... :Grin:

----------


## chocolatechip

I have both and 4 gerbils and a rabbit!!

----------


## Rheghead

Cats for me.  Dogs just love you for what they can get out of you.  :Smile:

----------


## Big Jean

Cats, cats, and more cats, for me . All indoor mind, so no digging in other folk's gardens .

----------


## Metalattakk

It all comes down to what you were brought up with, I believe.

As a child, there was always a cat around. We never had dogs at all. Consequently, I understand cats -  they way they behave and react, and why, and what their needs are -  much more than dogs.

I don't dislike dogs, I just don't understand them. I dare say they don't understand me either.  :Grin: 

The other thing about having a dog is that, because I was never brought up with one, I could never be able to trust myself to train one properly. I see, all around me, people who barely have a basic control of their dogs.

I'll stick with what I understand, if that's all right with you.  :Wink:

----------


## sweetpea

I would love to have a dog but can't because I work full time. I was brought up with cats but I'm wary of them and I don't like it when they milk tread on your lap.
Small furry animals for me. I have 7 rabbits at the moment and a hamster.

----------


## Angela

MEOW for me - I love my cat!  :Grin: 

I'd like to have a canine companion as well, but as I live in a city flat and can't get out that much, it would be a miserable life for a dog.  :Frown:

----------


## madman

both for me i have 5 rescue cats and 6 mad dogs ::

----------


## LMS

Neither, can't stand dogs or cats. Both incredibly smelly and hairy.

----------


## BINBOB

> Neither, can't stand dogs or cats. Both incredibly smelly and hairy.


 Just like some folk,then....give me a dog any day!!! :Wink:

----------


## Vistravi

> It all comes down to what you were brought up with, I believe.
> 
> As a child, there was always a cat around. We never had dogs at all. Consequently, I understand cats -  they way they behave and react, and why, and what their needs are -  much more than dogs.
> 
> I don't dislike dogs, I just don't understand them. I dare say they don't understand me either. 
> 
> The other thing about having a dog is that, because I was never brought up with one, I could never be able to trust myself to train one properly. I see, all around me, people who barely have a basic control of their dogs.
> 
> I'll stick with what I understand, if that's all right with you.


I'm the same but i was brought up with always having dogs not cats. We had cats when i was about 2 but he was catnapped and deliberately turned feral by being dumped miles from anywhere. When he eventually came home he had to be let loose. My parents didn't have any other cats untill my brother got his two and my dad got his abysinnin(sp) cat and i must have been about 10/12 then. Technically i was brought up with both but dogs had more presence than the cats. I just like cats more and much prefer them over dogs. Just felt more comfortable with them. 

Odd though as now i am allergic to dogs! Nothing bad its just my nasal passages in my nose sort of block up and i feel like i have a really bad cold. 
I knew the previous occupier of the house we are in now had a dog as i was in the house prehoovering by us sorting out the boxes into places to go for a few hours and just felt like i had suddenly developed a bad cold and my nose was so blocked. Took about a week for that to shift and many hoovering and deep cleaning to allow it to pass. Suppose being allergic to their fur and being very scared of them is an excuse to keep telling my partner we can't have a husky!

----------


## topotheuk

have both so canna say one over the other.  Cats and dogs both have different things that I like.  I will stick my neck out though and say my favourite animal would have to be horses.  I love my dogs and cats, but nothing can beat me horses!   :Smile:

----------


## tigger2u

Cats are evil! never trust a cat. once you do they look at you with cute eyes and when you look away your hand is scratches to pieces.

They are the devils helpers  :: 

 ::

----------


## Tom Cornwall

> - they are evil wee critters that dig up my  flower beds and crap in them, dirty critters.
> 
> .


that's why I HATE cats... I don't care too much for dogs either...

----------


## Invisible

> Cats are evil! never trust a cat. once you do they look at you with cute eyes and when you look away your hand is scratches to pieces.
> 
> They are the devils helpers


I agree with this statement

----------


## sassylass

Dogs, they truly are man's best friend.  Cats are nice too but they make me sneeze.

----------


## Kirdon

Dogs every time, cats should only be on farms and the like where they can take care of vermin. Never did hear of a Guide cat for the blind or a search cat, A dog will give its life for you but a cat is only interested in itself.

----------


## Loraine

It's a funny one this - I've had several cats in the family and then one after moving out but now I don't have any and I'm a dog lover!! I think it's just that they love attention and give you so much more back than cats do!

----------


## froal

With 8 dogs i'd have to say Woofs   :Grin:  but i also loves cats too don't have one maybe some day ! ::

----------


## Rheghead

interesting article

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/s...-speaking.html

----------


## Invisible

> interesting article
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/s...-speaking.html


It seems like in the top photo of the article the dog is looking up to the cat saying "I told you so".

----------


## Miss Mack

Only cat owners like cats ! ::

----------

